
This Beautiful Timeline Lets You Explore Wikipedia's World History - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/this-beautiful-timeline-lets-your-explore-wikipedias-wo-1735601693
======
atmosx
Hm, this is amazing and could be extremely helpful as an educating tool.

